# Nach Update "gesperrte Kunden" entsperrt... Till?



## sumsebum (1. März 2008)

Guten Morgen,

wir haben gestern das Update auf auf die 21 gemacht. Seit dem haben wir das Problem, das die Webs die wir gesperrt hatten, weil die Kunden nicht bezahlt haben wieder offen sind. Trotz Sperrung.

Wir haben im Web den Traffic auf 0 gesetzt und den Status auf "sperren bei Überschreitung". Hat auch alles super funktioniert, unter den Apache Direktiven im Web wurde angezeigt das das Web gesperrt ist.

Die Anzeige ist auch immer noch vorhanden, nur sind leider die Webs offen und nicht gesperrt.....

Hat hier einer eine Lösung wie wir das umgehend ändern können?

MfG

Rene


----------



## Till (3. März 2008)

Auf welche Rechte und Eigentümer hat das Verzeichnis der Webseite?


----------



## sumsebum (3. März 2008)

ich hab den fehler gefunden .....

jeden 1. im Monat setzt ISP den monatlichen Trafficzähler wieder zurück und damit sind die gesperrten webs dann wieder 24h frei........

gibt es keine möglichkeit webs dauerhaft zu sperren, quasi einen echten "Buchhaltungs Sperrbutton", ohne über den Traffic zu gehen...


----------

